# Suche einfaches Tool zum Erstellen von einfachen Webseiten



## Maxl (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem ich mittlerweile mir ein wenig Webspace organisiert habe, bräuchte ich jetzt noch ein einfach zu bedienendes Tool (am besten kostenlos oder Open Source), mit dem man einfache Webseiten erstellen kann.

Ich dachte dabei daran, das ganze eher einfach zu gestalten, da ich lediglich ein paar Dateien zum Download zur Verfügung stellen möchte (+ das vorgeschrieben Impressum)
Also - einfache Frames und ein wenig Text und Bilder würden reichen.

Kann mir jemand ein solches Tool empfehlen? Am besten eins mit man selber schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat?

Danke!

mfg Maxl


----------



## veritas (19 Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal damit rumgespielt,
Dreamweaver&co sind recht gut,
aber am aller einfachsten finde ich
Frontapage.

lg
Veritas


----------



## jabba (19 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Frontapage.
> 
> lg
> Veritas


 
Falls Du Frontpage meinst, das wurde eingestellt und wird nicht mehr gepflegt.


----------



## crash (19 Januar 2009)

Wenns einfach sein soll kannst du auch Word oder OpenOffice nehmen.
Damit lassen sich *einfache* Webseiten erstellen.
Vlt reichts ja für das was du machen willst.


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2009)

versuche es mal hier

http://www.computerbild.de/cb-Downloads-Internet-Seiten-erstellen-1916547.html

 Was suchst Du als nächstes möglicht kostenlos?

Frank


----------



## sue port (20 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Dreamweaver&co sind recht gut


ja das ist echt a subber sach, hab mit dreamweaver au scho einiges angerichtet,
es kommt drauf an bei welchem provider du deine site hast, z.b. 1&1 hat ein online website-erstellunx-tool und mehrere proggiez zum download, wie net-objects-fusion, self-html,...

oder guckst du hier:
http://www.google.de/search?q=online+websites+erstellen&hl=de&btnG=Web+durchsuchen

viel spaß


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

http://de.selfhtml.org/

Download unter: http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/extras/download.shtml

ist ganz nett, oder du benutzt ein fertiges Template und editierst es nach deinen Wünschen. Vorteil: Du hast direkt ein Design und wenig arbeit. Texte nur noch editieren/einfügen nach deinen Wünschen und hochladen.

z.B. bei http://www.freewebtemplates.com/

lg


----------



## Maxl (20 Januar 2009)

Dank euch allen!
Werd mich mal damit beschäftigen. Im Moment ist Prüfungsstress - hab jetzt leider keine Zeit dazu.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

für eine einfache Webseite (keine Mehrsprachlichkeit, keine
benutzerspezifischen Funktion, keinen Shop) würde ich 
Wordpress nehmen. Ist auch open source, aber wesentlich 
einfacher als die CMS-Systeme Joomla oder Drupal oder Typo3.

Wordpress war zwar ursprünglich als Blog-Software gedacht, 
hat aber auch bei Webseiten eine gewisse Verbreitung.

Ein Beispiel ist der *Automatisierungstreff*. Allerdings benötigen 
die hier genannten Systeme alle eine Datenbank und PHP, das
wird nicht von jedem Billigwebspace unterstützt.

Ohne PHP und MySQL müsstest Du einen Editor wie Dream-
weaver verwenden und statische Seiten bauen.


----------



## marcengbarth (27 Januar 2009)

Nvu Composer


----------

